# ammo price check at wally world



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

15 rounds 12 gauge 00 buckshot Remington 12.97
25 rounds 12 gauge #4 shot Remington 14.77
150 rounds 5.56 American Eagle 62 GR 69.97 
20 rounds .223 tulammo steel cased 55GR 5.87 <------might be good for back up or trading 
420 rounds 5.56 in a steel ammo box 62 GR 199.87
22LR hollow points the guy just laughed at me 
Just thought someone might like to know


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks,the 556 is a good deal . PSA has 1000 LC M855 for $419 plus shipping


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Our Wal Marts suck.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

It's spotty. In NV still in shortage mode. Right now visiting grand kids in AZ no shortage except .22 lr. Lady at Walmart said last shortage 22 lr and 9mm were the first to go away and last to come back she expects the same this time.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Only thing I haven't seen much of at Walmart is .22lr. They even had .357 Sig.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The prices at walmart are very dependant upon if there is a lot of competition in your area as walmart will generally try to under cut their price. For example...Academy sells Tula Ammo 5.56 for 5.89 a box, Bass Pro and Cabelas are quiet similar in this are and a reasonable drive if your in the DFW area, but go to walmart and the same ammo is 5.27 a box. Our local walmart hands down has cheaper prices on ammo than everyone else in town playing the ammo game.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've noticed the WalMart in Comstock Park MI has higher ammo prices than the Fremont MI store.

There are lots of gun stores around Comstock Park, but WalMart is still cheaper in the that area.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

About the same here,upper peninsula of Michigan.with a lot of the green tip 62 gr 5.56,$69.99 bx/150. a hell of alot of the overrun 12ga buck at wally's too.a lot of centerfire rifle like .270,.308,30-06,etc,found a place with some pistol ammo too.some good .38 spl+p and some 9mm but high priced,but I guess some good jhp's at a buck a round is a bargain if you can find it and it would save your life.no.22lr at all at this time.


----------

